
Ask HN: How do you choose your company name? - jessmc
Or how to name your startup? I am brainstorming a lot, but could not find any good name so far.
======
jakobegger
When I had to choose a name for my app, I couldn't come up with anything good.
I think I changed the name 3 times in the first couple of months, until I
found something that I kinda liked. But I was never really satisfied, until I
came up with a good name after two years. Then I released a new version of my
app with a new name!

------
jppope
Coming up with the idea is terribly difficult... but I can tell you the secret
of a good name is that it's polarizing. People should either love it or hate
it. If people are like "meh, its okay" throw that one away

